# تأملات وحكم



## ramzy1913 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة://



تأملات وحكم 


1 -الايمان القوي
يحلق النسر في الفضاء ، فلا يبالي ما تحته إن كان نهرًا صغيرًا أو بحرًا كبيرًا ، وهكذا الايمان .


2- إيمان.. تهوُّر
في الغالب هنالك شعرة واحدة تفصل بين الإيمان والتّهور. قد يقدم أحدنا على خطوة ما, فيتّضح لاحقا أنها كانت في الحقيقة بالايمان , فيما يقدم آخر عليها, فإذا بالنتائج تُظهر أنها خطوة تهور! ففي الحالة الاولى , الله هو من أمر بالخطوة, أما في الثانية, فقد يكون وراءها محفزات كثيرة ما عدا الله .



3 - الايمان والثقة
الايمان ان تثق بما لا تراه ، ومكافأة هذا الايمان ، ان ترى ما وثقت به.


4 - التصرف عند حضور المتسلط
"ان صعدت عليك روح المتسلط لا تترك مكانك لان الهدوء يسكن خطايا عظيمة." (جامعة 10: 4)


5 - محبة الله تتجلى في ثلاث امور
حبّ الله يتجلّى لكَ في ثلاثة أمور، تذكّرها دائماً ، وردِّدها باستمرار : إرادته الخير لكَ لأنّه إلهٌ محبّ ومعرفته ما هو لخيركَ لأنّه إلهٌ حكيم وقدرته على إعطائكَ هذا الخير لأنّه إلهٌ قدير .


6 - الايمان يطرح الخوف
تقول كلمة الله ان الايمان يطرح الخوف الى خارج . أن كان أيمانك لا يحررك من المخاوف ولا يمنحك السلام ، ليس هذا هو الايمان الصحيح الذي انت بحاجة اليه .



7 اذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك
"فاذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك قبل ان تأتي ايام الشر او تجيء السنون اذا تقول ليس لي فيها سرور."
(جامعة 12: 1) .



8 – "ان كان احدكم تعوزه حكمة فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء و لا يعير فسيعطى له" (يعقوب 1: 5) .



9 –" من يسد اذنيه عن صراخ المسكين فهو ايضا يصرخ ولا يستجاب " ( امثال 21 : 13 ) .



10 - ان الصلاة هي اقوى قوة في عالم اليوم .


11 - شـروق وغـروب
لا تدع اليأس يستولي عليك ، انظر الى حيث تشرق الشمس كل فجر جديد ، لتتعلم الدرس الذي أراد الله للناس أن يتعلموه .. ان الغروب لا يحول دون شروق مرة أخرى في كل صبح جديد .


12 - تجنب الخطايا
بالإمكان تجنب اكثر الخطايا, اذا ما تجنبنا المواقف التي تقود الى الخطيئة.


13 - إذا جعلت توكلك على اللَّـه فإنه يُخلِّصك مِــن جميــع شـدائـدك (القديس الأنبا باخوميوس)



14 - تمسك بالصلاة تضمن الخلاص ( أبونا ميخائيل البحيرى )


14 - - إن نجح هؤلاء الذين يكرهونك .. بجعلك تكرههم فهم ربحوا عليك .
"واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم" ( متى 5 : 44 ) .



15 - أن الرجل لن يكون أكثر رجولية إلا عندما يَحني رُكَبَتيه أمام الرب.


16 - استخدام قوة الصلاة :
في هذا العصر المتقدم ، تعلمنا ان نستخدم كل قوة وكل طاقة في الطبيعة لانارة مدننا، واشغال محركاتنا ، ودفع آلياتنا، والى ما هنالك. لكن قلة قليلة منا تعلم استخدام قوة الصلاة في حياتنا. (بلي غراهم)



17 - خير الانسان
خير للإنسان أن يكون بلا رأس كيوحنا المعمدان من أن يكون بلا ضمير كهيرودس .


18 - العاطفة والعاصفة
الاستسلام للعاطفة كالاستسلام للعاصفة - يقود الإنسان حيث لا يشاء.
"سلم للرب طريقك و اتكل عليه و هو يجري"
(مزمور 37: 5)



19 - النعمة المجانية
النعمة لا يحصل عليها الانسان عن طريق الشراء او لانه يستحقها, النعمة هي عطية مجانية من الله للبشر .


20 - ان كانت لديك الرغبةوالشغف ان تعمل شيئا ما , واذا كانت ارادة الرب , فسوف تحققها بالوقت المناسب . فنحنكبشر نضع حدود على انفسنا بشكل مستمر وبدون اى سبب, والاسوأ من هذا هو وضع حدودلعمل الله القادر على كل شيء .



21 - احذر الحلول البشرية :
عندما يطول الأنتظار ويتسرب الإحباط اليك ، لا تتسرع وتندفع إلى حلول سريعة بشرية ، فقد تحل المشكلة بمشكلة اكبر . ولكن انتظر خلاص الرب ...
يا رب اشفني من الإحباط واملأ قلبي بالرجاء من جديد .



22 - خطاياي!؟ :
فى كل التجارب التى تأتى عليك . لا تلم إنسان ولكن لُم نفسك قائلا : أنه من أجل خطاياى لحقتنى هذه .


23 – الاعتراف :
الاعتراف بالذنب لا يجعل الانسان اقل قيمة .



24 - رائع بل الاروع :
رائع : مراعاة ظروف الآخرين وعدم إساءة الظن في أخطائهم .
الأروع :أن تسامحهم ولا تتصيد الأخطاء وترد السيئة بالحسنة سترى الخير كله .


25 - اذكر دائما ضعفك امام الله لكى تنجو من الفخاخ المنصوبة لا تدن احدا لا بالقلب ولا بالكلام .
( البابا كيرلس)


26 - الحياة للمسيح :
عش وكأن المسيح مات بالامس ، وقام اليوم ، وسيأتي غداً.


26 –" في قلب الانسان افكار كثيرة لكن مشورة الرب هي تثبت ." ( ام 19 : 21 ) .


27 - سر الحياة هو أن نتّكل على الله ونثق به ونؤمن بعنايته الإلهيّة لنا ونرضى بمشيئته ، لأن مشيئته هي الخلاص لنا كيفما كانت. "لتكن مشيئتك" آمين .


28 - الله لا يحبنا لاننا ذا قيمة , بل اننا ذا قيمة لان الله يحبنا .


29- الله لا يستجيب كل طلباتنا , لكنه يحقق كل وعوده .




30 - الصلاة هي أهم شيء يجب على المؤمن أن يفعله .


31 - أن كل عمل ولو صغير في الأيام العادية يشكّل الشخصية ، ولذلك ما يعمله الإنسان في الغرف السريّة سيصرخ يوماً من على أسطُح المنازل...
لا يمكن لأحد أن يقترف خطية ويتهرّب منها. لا يمكن الهروب من نتائج الخطية ومرارتها الشديدة . ربما تبدو الخطية كقِط غير مؤذٍ لكنها في النهاية أسدٌ مفترس .
لأَنَّ مَنْ يَزْرَعُ لِجَسَدهِ فَمِنَ الْجَسَدِ يَحْصُدُ فَسَاداً.» (غلاطية8:6)

32 - ثمر الايمان :
لا يمكنك ان تجني ثمر الايمان في حياتك من الاعمال الصالحة قبل ان تزرع اولاً في قلبك بذرة الايمان الحي لكي تنمو ثم تثمر .


33 - هناك الكثير من المؤمنين اليوم ممن يدعون صغائرَ الأمور تنغّص عليهم عيشهم . هل يباركك الله يا صديقي ؟ إذاً، لا تهتمَّ بشيء . أنا أعرف أن الأمور قد تبدو صعبة ، والمضايقين أكثرية ولكن تأكد بأن الله في صفك ، وعش فوق المضايقات الصغيرة واخدم الرب بقلب متشجع .


34 - نسمع اليوم الكثيرين يرغبون في الحياة الكريمة فيتجهون الى الماديات ظناً منهم أنها الوسيلة الصحيحة لحياةٍ كريمة . ولكن لا ، هذه لا تنفع . الأساسُ الوحيد لحياة كريمة هو العلاقة الشخصية مع الله ، العلاقة الصحيحة معه .
 Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## suheir (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الرب يباركك اخي ويبارك خدمتك فالكلام هذا كله اطيب فطور لكل انسان لكي يعلم كيف يعيش يومه مع الرب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جميلة هذه الحكم واشكرك


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخت سهير الرب يباركك واشكرك اخى سعيد الرب يباركك


----------



## sandymena31 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

نعمه و بركه كبيره ا شكرك


----------



## ramzy1913 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> نعمه و بركه كبيره ا شكرك


----------



## ramzy1913 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

suheir قال:


> الرب يباركك اخي ويبارك خدمتك فالكلام هذا كله اطيب فطور لكل انسان لكي يعلم كيف يعيش يومه مع الرب


----------



## ramzy1913 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> جميلة هذه الحكم واشكرك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

> الله لا يستجيب كل طلباتنا , لكنه يحقق كل وعوده .


*جميلة اوي الحكمه دي

تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

إذا جعلت توكلك على اللَّـه فإنه يُخلِّصك مِــن جميــع شـدائـدك (القديس الأنبا باخوميوس)
حكم جميلة جدا وعجبتنى اوووووووى الحكمة دى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ramzy1913 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *جميلة اوي الحكمه دي*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## ramzy1913 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> إذا جعلت توكلك على اللَّـه فإنه يُخلِّصك مِــن جميــع شـدائـدك (القديس الأنبا باخوميوس)​
> حكم جميلة جدا وعجبتنى اوووووووى الحكمة دى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

